# Uni-tatch snow blower for JD 322



## dudeski (Oct 25, 2012)

I need the belt size for the PTO


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,dudeski !
Can you post model/serial #s of the tractor,and the blower ? It will make it easier to help you out.


----------

